# Grilling adventure



## Woodman1 (Dec 4, 2005)

Love this Weber Kettle! Grilled some porterhouses, zucchini, egplants, and Texas toast today. Used WET pecan chips for flavor. Also used some Texas BBQ Rub Steak Seasoning. It was GREAT! Wife said steak was raw (3 min/side)! Used base of Kingsford with Royal Oak lump on top. Cold day. As you can probably tell, I like to take pictures! Woody

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

What? No finished pics???    I coulda eaten them after 3 min / side!!  =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 4, 2005)

Too hungry to take finished shots! My wife took the damn thing and fried it to death in a skillet! Daughter and I like them "warm in the center" only! I got a perfect sized foil pan for indirect cooking. Next week, I'm doing Bruce's method for a rib roast. mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice looking stuff Woody! Some pictures look like they were for insurance purposes.


----------



## Finney (Dec 4, 2005)

Buy a Weber charcoal chimney!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 4, 2005)

Woodie...you're pictures suck!  I'll need to school you on the start to finish method!!

If you need help grilling just let me know...I can do that really well...it's the BBQ beans that give me a heart attack!  

Good looking pieces of meat!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Woody.... Great pictures... These guys got me into a Weber Kettle too and I love it. Best BBQ chicken I've ever done comes off that kettle. Golf bag looks like mine, a little bit of everything. I actually have two drivers right now and neither works worth a damn... (or maybe it's my swing )


Does Weber make a putter??  #-o


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodie...you're pictures suck!


 #-o


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Okay, twenty bucks for the rust orange recliner and I'll pick it up.  That's my final offer!


Throw the stripes in and you gotta a deal!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Too hungry to take finished shots! My wife took the damn thing and fried it to death in a skillet! Daughter and I like them "warm in the center" only! I got a perfect sized foil pan for indirect cooking. Next week, I'm doing Bruce's method for a rib roast. mmmmmmmmmmmm!



I didn't know I had a method.  :dunno:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club WoodKettle!


----------



## Finney (Dec 5, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club WoodKettle!


There goes the neighborhood. 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 5, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> What? No finished pics???    I coulda eaten them after 3 min / side!!  =P~



What do you mean? It looked done to me.  =P~  =P~  :taunt:


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2005)

Perhaps just a tad on the pink side...not bad though.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 9, 2005)

OK Finney, just got my "Holiday" bonus and went straight out to get a Weber chimney. Also got the charcoal separators, delux grill cover and 40 more lbs of Kingsford (only $7.00!) at Home Depot! Going to cook something tomorrow on ole "Larry"!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 9, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK Finney, just got my "Holiday" bonus and went straight out to get a Weber chimney. Also got the charcoal separators, delux grill cover and 40 more lbs of Kingsford (only $7.00!) at Home Depot! Going to cook something tomorrow on ole "Larry"!


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 9, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OK Finney, just got my "Holiday" bonus and went straight out to get a Weber chimney. Also got the charcoal separators, delux grill cover and 40 more lbs of Kingsford (only $7.00!) at Home Depot! Going to cook something tomorrow on ole "Larry"!



You named your grill after me?????? I'm so flattered!  Please enjoy your meat off of me!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 9, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Please enjoy your meat off of me!


Well that was a whole lotta keyboard damage.


    :badgrin:        :-s    :-k    [-(    [-X     =; 



mm:  mm:  mm:  mm: 

:lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry: :lmao:  :lcry: :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Before it comes "outta" Larry, it hasta go "in"!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Before it comes "outta" Larry, it hasta go "in"!




OUCH!


----------

